# Meter Base Question



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

b phase is neutral!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Are you sure its connected to a phase conductor in the base? That looks like a typical 7 jaw meter base commonly used on 3 phase wye systems. 

It is my understanding that the meter needs the 7th jaw to operate correctly.
Whenever we install a new meter off an existing service (347/600V) even if the tenant does NOT require a neutral, the neutral must still be brought into the meter base and connected to the 7th jaw.

I am wondering what the handle on the right (if it is a handle) is for....never seen something like that before.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I googled the part#, its a Milbank 200A 7 jaw, 6 for line and load + 1 for the meter's neutral.



cdnelectrician said:


> I am wondering what the handle on the right (if it is a handle) is for....never seen something like that before.


Its a bypass handle, throwing it bypasses the meter so it can be changed without interupting power.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> I googled the part#, its a Milbank 200A 7 jaw, 6 for line and load + 1 for the meter's neutral.
> 
> 
> Its a bypass handle, throwing it bypasses the meter so it can be change without interupting power.


I kind of figured that's what it was...good to know though...I have never run into one of these before!


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the answers, my apprentice asked me that while we were putting it up yesterday. We were trying to beat a storm and get everything put in before it came and only glanced at it and thought it was connected to "B" phase. Looking closer I see that 7th jaw now. 

By the way we missed that rain storm by one conductor, lol. Got it tied in this morning and ready for inspection Monday. :thumbup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> b phase is neutral!


huh????


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I googled the part#, its a Milbank 200A 7 jaw, 6 for line and load + 1 for the meter's neutral.
> 
> 
> Its a bypass handle, throwing it bypasses the meter so it can be changed without interupting power.


Yup & yup. 

We get a lot of 5th jaw meter pans around here are as well, but we rarely need them. That is just what the supply houses get sometimes.


----------

